# Hello From The Sunshine State



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello to everyone:

This is a great website! I am new to the RV seen as an owner. I just arrived back home from Muskegon, MI for the purchase of my 09 Outback 270BH! I am very excited to start using our new Outback and reading on this website, informative and detailed just like it should be. I must say I purchased my Outback from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon and I am proud to say that I drove 2400 miles round trip. Being a business owner myself, not many businesses share my beleifs in Honesty, Professionalism, and ethical practices as I do.......Lakeshore RV was everything I could have dreamed and more. My sales rep Marci Neel was nothing short of the above. It is refreshing to see this, and I highly recommend giving them a shot at your business on your next purchase........just superb!! I did not see many people with the new 270BH on here........any of you out there? What a great website, I look forward to talking to many of you..........being a rookie at this do any of you have any tips or maybe some really nice places that are not overly advertised in the Southeast? Thanks, look forward to becoming a contributing member.

Brian Maloney, Tallahassee, Fl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Looking forward to hearing more from you in the future.
If you have the time, we LOVE to see pictures of Outbacks. Please post some.


----------



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Nice hearing from you..............I have 2 Little girls......6 & 4......Great camp website, I am browsing it now!
Thanks for the warm welcome........I will post some pics soon!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Brian, Congrats on the new 270BH, and Welcome to the Outbacker family.









Brad


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome,but you Florida ppl make me ill !! You and your 60-70-80 Degree weather! Were having a heat wave on Sunday,its going to be 33 Deg!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats on your new OB------ Brian you have just opened the door to a new world of fun and adventure------

Again welcome & congrats---- With that being said get out & start enjoying the OB & the great outdoors.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers. Consider coming to Topsail rally this
Summer in Destin.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Brian- Welcome to Outbackers!! from the Last Frontier.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

puffer said:


> Welcome,but you Florida ppl make me ill !! You and your 60-70-80 Degree weather! Were having a heat wave on Sunday,its going to be 33 Deg!


I USED to live in the frozen Tundra (read Michigan), but left there a LONG TIME AGO!

Why did I move? Highs of 33 degrees in January that are considered a warm up...









Of course when y'all are having your Summer (which is like our Winter), we're sweltering in 90++ degree weather and 100% humidity.

Ya gotta take the good with the bad.

Dan


----------



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Some pictures of the maiden voyage this weekend. Accommodated all of us although this will be the 
most we will ever take. This outback is awesome. Look forward to many more..................I had to
winterize it again, It will be lows of 22 degrees this week.......in Florida. That's me on the right. Talk
to you all soon!










http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1348_53918.jpg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great looking Outback for sure!

Thanks for posting the pictures (the last one needs to be added without the link...use the "insert image" button and paste that link into the pop-up window)


----------



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great looking Outback for sure!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures (the last one needs to be added without the link...use the "insert image" button and paste that link into the pop-up window)


Here you go, ...........I missed that! Thanks, Brian


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome & congratulations!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Way to go Marci


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers.


----------

